# Green Card for the usa for Irish Citizens



## moyaodwyer (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there,

Myself and my husband are appying for the Green Card over the next few days.
The American embassy in Dublin are issuing 20,000 Green cards for Irish citizens.

Does anyone know roughly how long it takes and what are our chances of getting in.
Both my sisters are American citizens.
We have 2 children, age 6 and 2.

My husband is self employed and i work in business support.
We have just sold our house here in Dublin so we will have a bit of money in the bank.

Can anyone help me cos we are finding it difficult to get information.

Thanks a mil

Moya


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Where did you get this information? If the consulate in Dublin is issuing visas, there would be something on their website, or at least on the larger State Department web site. I found nothing.

However I did find a notification about scams. If you received any communication that purported to be from the State Department it is, by definition, fraudulent. The State Department conducts their business by by mail.

The only program I know of that gives green cards directly is the Diversity visa lottery, which is for countries with low rates of immigration. The Republic of Ireland is not eligible. Those born in Northern Ireland are, because we have had little immigration from there.

The diversity lottery occurs once a year and it is over. It only offers 50,000 green cards worldwide.

At a time when the US is restricting immigration, the US is not going to be offering huge numbers of visas to a relatively small country which already has a large immigrant presence in the US.

I think you have been a victim of at best a rumor, and at worst a scam. I hope you have not given any money to anybody for 'help' or for fees.

If you have been contacted by an organization purporting to be an agency of the US government, please report it to the US consulate.


----------



## moyaodwyer (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there,

Had another look at the Dublin U.S Embassy website.
Looks like the 20,000 visa are only valid for 1 year.
Wonder what the chances of extending the Visa after the 12 months???

Moya


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The only information I find on the embassy website about twelve-month visas is regarding J-1 visas - which are non-immigrant visas intended for young people just out of school, usually involving a work or travel exchange program of some kind.

This isn't at all what you're looking for. If your sisters are resident in the US, perhaps one of them would be willing to sponsor you - but the time delay on processing those sorts of immigrant visa applications could be a few years.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## moyaodwyer (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Bev,

I was thinking that myself. Dont think the J1 visa will suit us.
I am going to ring my sister this evening to see if she can get some info for me.

Will she be able to claim just me over or can she claim my husband and children over as well ????

Thanks

Moya


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What your sister can do for you is to sponsor you (and the rest of the family). This is not a small request, as it costs her money to file the sponsorship application and she has to be able to assure the Immigration people that she will be responsible for keeping you off welfare for your first few years in the US.

I'm going to move this thread over to the US section in the hopes of attracting the attention of some of our members who have a bit more experience with US visas and sponsorships and the like. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## moyaodwyer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Green Cards*

Thanks a mil for all your help !!!!!

Much appreciated !!!

Moya


----------



## moyaodwyer (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks a mil for all your help !!!!!

Much appreciated !!!

Moya


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

moyaodwyer said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Myself and my husband are appying for the Green Card over the next few days.
> The American embassy in Dublin are issuing 20,000 Green cards for Irish citizens.
> ...


Sounds great doesn't it? Unfortunately, selling the house was a little premature since the J is a temporary, non-immigrant visa of short duration that is unlikely to lead to permanent residency.

The other routes you should look at are, as other posters pointed out, the Diversity Visa and sponsorship through your sister. The former opens up soon and it is free to enter the lottery, the latter has a waiting list of around a dozen years.


----------



## moyaodwyer (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there,

Thanks for that information.

We were selling our house regardless of whether we were moving to Denver or not ( im not that thick ) as we had originally planned to buy a bigger house. 

However over the past few months we have been thinking that we may have a better quality of life in America and the weather here really bugs us.
As we have not yet bought another property we are not committed to anything here.
What we are trying to do is get as much information and advise on other peoples experiences and opions.

I am trying to do my homework on this before we apply for a green card or visa so that we have the best possible chance of success.
Have you been in the same situation as me regarding visa for the u.s ???
Are you an Irish Citizen ???

Thanks

Moya


Thanks

Moya


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Unless you have some special skills that we are short on in the US, like maybe a PhD in Biochemistry or something, or work for an international employer that will transfer you, your best hope is to have your sisters sponsor you. This will take a fairly long time once you get the process started. Fatbrit can usually come up with the application year that is being processed. The process can take many years.

The J visa is a short term visa designed for cultural exchange and internships. One of the requirements is that you show strong ties to your home country that indicate you intend to return there. Selling your house will pretty much signal that you do not intend to return and should disqualify you.


----------

